# RAF Lichfield bomb store and extras



## tigger2 (Sep 5, 2010)

A few photos from around the bomb store plus another couple in passing:

Access road






Aircraft tie down used to block track





SAA store









More pictures at:
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p267/trunktemp/lichfield/


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 6, 2010)

I like what I see so far - could you not post a few more of your pics up to the forum


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 6, 2010)

And a bit of history for the uninitiated wouldnt go amiss either,cheers fella.


----------



## tigger2 (Sep 7, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I like what I see so far - could you not post a few more of your pics up to the forum



Guess so...the building in the above post is a SAA type F to drawing 16075/40

Following is a component store to 5384/40





Base of fusing shed





Pyrotechnic and Incendiary Bomb Store 5244/40





L type sheds (currently to let) - there are five of these close to the bomb store





Wardens office (guard room) at access to above sheds


----------



## tigger2 (Sep 7, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> And a bit of history for the uninitiated wouldnt go amiss either,cheers fella.



I only know what you could easily find yourself using your favourite web crawler. I was passing the area and went specifically to photograph the SAA building (though the maize/nettles meant that a further visit will be necessary for decent exterior shots).


----------



## night crawler (Sep 7, 2010)

Some history http://www.raf-lichfield.co.uk/history_of_raf_lichfield.htm http://www.controltowers.co.uk/L/Lichfield.htm
I also note there were 8 pillboxes round the site at one stage plus a few more along the River Tame not even looked on google earth yet.


----------



## Trudger (Sep 10, 2010)

I live just up the road from this area, where is this building?? I must get my camera and dog and go Trudging !


----------



## tommo (Sep 10, 2010)

Trudger said:


> I live just up the road from this area, where is this building?? I must get my camera and dog and go Trudging !



trudger if u bring it up on google earth u can see it there and many more, hope this helps


----------



## tigger2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Trudger said:


> I live just up the road from this area, where is this building?? I must get my camera and dog and go Trudging !


Off Gorse Lane. Easy to spot on google earth/bing


----------



## SimonB (Nov 12, 2010)

Please see my later post for picky's =)


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Component store (no drg no.) at the end of the bomb store access road:










Shelter (flooded and entrance partially blocked) close to Warden's Office





Canon round inside shooting-in butt (larger butt in SimonB's photos)


----------



## SimonB (Nov 16, 2010)

As above =) =)


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Much easier to photograph now the maize crop has gone


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Note the bullet hole in the Pyrotechnic and Incendiary Bomb Store door:


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anti-tank/roadblock cylinders. There are quite a few dotted about in the woods as well as these next to the Wardens Office



SimonB said:


> Would love to know what these are??


----------



## ceejam (Nov 16, 2010)

Fascinating stuff there fella's, well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimonB (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks T.. like these then?






Were they placed somewhere by a guardroom/wardens office?? in a chicane style shape to slow whats coming through the gates, or do you think they have been dumped there from somewhere else on the airfield??

Never noticed that bullet hole before!! ... how old do you think?? wartime I hope =) 

Simon.


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 17, 2010)

SimonB said:


> Thanks T.. like these then?



Nice!



SimonB said:


> Were they placed somewhere by a guardroom/wardens office?? in a chicane style shape to slow whats coming through the gates, or do you think they have been dumped there from somewhere else on the airfield??



Maybe another local will know. They could be post WWII? A chicane near the Warden's office would make it difficult to get aircraft from the sheds to the airfield (though the airfield gateway looks too small for it to be the WWII one). Lots of road blocks were installed to keep protesters from stopping near airfield access points.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2010)

tigger2 said:


> Maybe another local will know. They could be post WWII? A chicane near the Warden's office would make it difficult to get aircraft from the sheds to the airfield (though the airfield gateway looks too small for it to be the WWII one). Lots of road blocks were installed to keep protesters from stopping near airfield access points.


Also, as quite a bit of WW2 stuff has since been re-utilised by farmers, it could be that the guy who owns the land used them for something (or had the idea to) then just dumped them when not needed. I've never seen Anti-Tank blocks like that before...a nice first one if they are indeed WW2.
Some really interesting stuff.


----------



## SimonB (Nov 17, 2010)

This is the back of the cannon test butts (as above) 12312/41, I was just wondering whats with the handrail??






...and the side






Inside the smaller test butts, any ideas on the shelving or how things used to look??


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2010)

SimonB said:


> This is the back of the cannon test butts (as above) 12312/41, I was just wondering whats with the handrail??


Is there any means of getting up there, Simon...stairs, fixed wall ladder, etc? I just wondered if it's something to do with maintenance. Or maybe part of checking out how they fired afterwards. Just a bit of guesswork.


----------



## SimonB (Nov 17, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Is there any means of getting up there, Simon...stairs, fixed wall ladder, etc? I just wondered if it's something to do with maintenance. Or maybe part of checking out how they fired afterwards. Just a bit of guesswork.



I'm gonna take a better look next time I'm there, I can't remember seeing any ladder or fittings ..


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 17, 2010)

The side view is of the shooting-in butt not the small-arms range (?) as shown in the other two photos Simon.
I don't recall seeing any ladders. Photos from all four sides of each of the butts are in the photobucket album linked in my earlier post.


----------



## SimonB (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes sorry you're right Tig  ... still looking in to it

Simon =)


----------



## night crawler (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that is much better Tigger2. The cylinders look like concrete pipe filled with concrete as the pipe is cracking. Some very intersting photo's


----------



## SimonB (Nov 18, 2010)

I've put together a R.A.F Lichfield folder (Site Maps, Buildings, archive photo's etc ) I'll keep adding to it. So you're welcome to browse it whenever =)

Cheers Simon

http://s938.photobucket.com/albums/ad223/simonb_2010/RAF Lichfield/


----------



## hydealfred (Nov 20, 2010)

Where have all the shots gone


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 21, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Where have all the shots gone



Oops, think Simon broke his photobucket links when he moved them to a dedicated folder. I'm sure he'll be along and sort them out soon. My photos are still showing?


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2010)

This is not a report it's a link to a website. It will be moved to the pit in a day or so unless it is turned in to a report.


----------

